# gentoo 1.4r1

## CGentooS

Buenas a tod@s;

ntentando instalar la gentoo 1.2 desde el cd de 126mb peta la compilacion en emerge system en procps, al menos ayer, la cuestion que me he decidido y como tengo que volver a reinstalar he pensado en meterle la 1.4 pero la unica iso que he encontrado es la de LiveCd. Las cuestiones son.

En el caso de que no hubiera iso y tuviera que volver a la 1.2 para actualizar a 1.4, ¿como puedo seguir donde lo deje sin tener que empezar desde cero?.

La otra es, en el caso de que exista iso de 1.4, ¿donde demonios esta? porque ya he mirado por todos los ftp's y solo he visto stages para 1.4 pero no isos.

Muchas gracias a todos

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## acoromi

Mírate la guia de instalación de gentoo, que está ya actualizada a la 1.4

De todas maneras, para instalarte la 1.4 tienes que hacerlo por fuerza a partir de uno de los dos LiveCD, según la guía.

Yo lo he hecho así, y funciona. Arranca con el Live CD y sigue los pasos de la Guía. Si no quieres volver a recompilar todo el sistema, te puedes bajar uno de los stage optimizados para tu sistema y así te ahorras un monton de horas de máquina.

Yo me bajé el LiveCD pequeño y el stage3 para mi sistema. Arranqué la máquina con el cd y al llegar al punto donde tienes que descomprimir el stage1 según la guía, descomprimí el stage3 y ya salté directamente al final de la guía, donde tienes que configurar el timezone.

Que tengas suerte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CGentooS

Muchisimas gracias no me habia dado cuenta de ello, por cierto, sabes si modificando en make.conf el use despues de toda la instalacion surtira efecto?

----------

## acoromi

 *CGentooS wrote:*   

> Muchisimas gracias no me habia dado cuenta de ello, por cierto, sabes si modificando en make.conf el use despues de toda la instalacion surtira efecto?

 

Si, aunque solo para lo que compiles a partir de entonces je,je,je   :Wink: 

Yo lo hice así.

----------

